# career opportunity



## gduell (Mar 8, 2013)

Cejka Executive Search has been selected to recruit the Corporate Compliance Officer/Director of Compliance and Coding Education for Kentucky Medical Services Foundation (KMSF), a 501(c)(3) corporation that provides support services to the University of Kentucky HealthCare (UKHC)'s faculty practice plan, which consists of over 600 physicians.  This position is based in Lexington, Kentucky.  

Working within a matrix environment, the Corporate Compliance Officer/Director of Compliance and Coding Education will be responsible for overseeing and directing physician and professional practice billing and coding compliance across UKHC enterprise and KMSF.  S/he will be charged with enhancing and optimizing the existing compliance audit and coding education programs.  In partnership with the UKHC HIM team, this individual will lead initiatives for levering the physician chart abstraction program and positioning the organization for implementation of the outpatient application.  The Corporate Compliance Officer/Director, Compliance and Coding Education will ensure UK HealthCare's faculty practice plan is in accordance with all applicable laws, rules, regulations, and policies/procedures relating to clinic operations, billing, coding, proper payment, documentation, and the delivery of quality care in a compliant manner.   

UK Healthcare, recognized as a "Performance Improvement Leader" by Thomson Reuters, consists of the university's medical, nursing, health sciences, public health, dental and pharmacy patient care activities with six main acute care and ambulatory facilities and 150 off-campus clinics in 41 clinical areas.  KMSF manages provider billing, accounts receivable, accounts payable and compliance functions, as well as provides other financial and fiduciary functions for the College of Medicine clinical departments and other components of UK HealthCare.

Ideal candidates will have 10+ years of healthcare experience, with at least five years of experience with physician coding, clinical documentation, billing and coding compliance in a large physician practice operations, preferably within academia, and proven expertise with ICD-10 education development.   A valid coding certification, CHC compliance certification and Certified Professional Coder Instructor credentials are highly preferred.  

To learn more about the Corporate Compliance Officer/Director, Compliance and Coding Education opportunity, kindly contact:

Paul Esselman
Executive Vice President, Managing Principal
Cejka Executive Search
4 CityPlace Dr., Ste. 300
St. Louis, MO 63141
314.236.4588 Office
pesselman@cejkasearch.com


----------

